# Dribbling di Iniesta contro il PSG



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2013)

pazzesco veramente...solo alla play ho visto una cosa del genere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2013)

Da capogiro, meraviglioso...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2013)

il Barca è Messi e Iniesta, la Spagna è Iniesta


----------



## Canonista (12 Aprile 2013)

Peccato per il tiro alla Gattuso


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2013)

The Illusionist


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (12 Aprile 2013)

infatti si sbilancia e conclude malamente, non sono dribbling questi


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Aprile 2013)

Iniesta è inferiore a Messi solo perchè non segna quanto lui. Grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Aprile 2013)

il centrocampista più forte che abbia mai visto. ringrazio gli dèi del calcio per avermi dato la possibilità di poter ammirare le sue gesta.
chi gli considera superiore vidal perché vorrebbe vederlo fuori dal contesto barcellona di questo sport ha capito poco, se non una cippa.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> il centrocampista più forte che abbia mai visto. ringrazio gli dèi del calcio per avermi dato la possibilità di poter ammirare le sue gesta.
> chi gli considera *superiore vidal *perché vorrebbe vederlo fuori dal contesto barcellona di questo sport ha capito poco, se non una cippa.



non ci credo...manco un gobbo oserebbe tanto..


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Aprile 2013)

E' forte ma, vorrei vederlo in una squadra normale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> *il centrocampista più forte che abbia mai visto*. ringrazio gli dèi del calcio per avermi dato la possibilità di poter ammirare le sue gesta.
> chi gli considera superiore vidal perché vorrebbe vederlo fuori dal contesto barcellona di questo sport ha capito poco, se non una cippa.



Non scherziamo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> E' forte ma, vorrei vederlo in una squadra normale.



pure il tuo idolo dovrebbe giocarci.
ma giusto perché è la sua dimensione, non per altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> E' forte ma, vorrei vederlo in una squadra normale.


Ma è diventata una moda voler togliere i giocatori forti dalle squadre forti? Allora anch'io vorrei vederlo nel Crotone, non farebbe nulla


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Aprile 2013)

qualora dipingesse calcio pure nel crotone direbbe che è più facile giocare nelle piccole piazze, in squadre che giocano tutti per te, che pure di natale a udine sembra un fenomeno ecc. ecc.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Aprile 2013)

è il centrocampista piu' forte del mondo.Per distacco


----------



## BB7 (13 Aprile 2013)

playstation


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> pure il tuo idolo dovrebbe giocarci.
> ma giusto perché è la sua dimensione, non per altro.



Uno come Zidane, il tuo Iniesta lo vede solo con il binocolo.

Nella storia del calcio, ho visto playmaker più forte di lui. Oggi è forse il più forte al mondo. Ma nel calcio di oggi dei playmaker forti, non ci sono così tanti .

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma è diventata una moda voler togliere i giocatori forti dalle squadre forti? Allora anch'io vorrei vederlo nel Crotone, non farebbe nulla



Il Barcellona è una squadra che gestice 80% del tempo la palla. Molto semplice fare il fenomeno in una squadra cosi. Ricordate che anche Bojan sembrava un fenomeno.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Aprile 2013)

Uno dei 3 più forti centrocampisti che abbia mai visto in vita mia.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Uno come Zidane, il tuo Iniesta lo vede solo con il binocolo.
> 
> Nella storia del calcio, ho visto playmaker più forte di lui. Oggi è forse il più forte al mondo. Ma nel calcio di oggi dei playmaker forti, non ci sono così tanti .
> 
> ...



Il Barcellona gestisce per l' 80% il possesso palla proprio perchè ha giocatori come Iniesta e Xavi. Metti Iniesta al Milan, e vedrai che, almeno in Italia, le percentuali di possesso palla a partita aumenterebbero esponenzialmente.
Volendo poi si può prendere anche il caso della Spagna, dove Messi non c'è. Eppure sono riusciti a praticare lo stesso tipo di calcio e ad ottenere successi come nessuna nazionale aveva mai fatto prima. 
Fare comparazioni con giocatori del passato è sempre difficile, ma non penso sia un'eresia dire che Iniesta sia uno dei centrocampisti più forti di sempre....Come tecnica e controllo palla con Zidane è il più forte che abbia mai visto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona gestisce per l' 80% il possesso palla proprio perchè ha giocatori come Iniesta e Xavi. Metti Iniesta al Milan, e vedrai che, almeno in Italia, le percentuali di possesso palla a partita aumenterebbero esponenzialmente.
> Volendo poi si può prendere anche il caso della Spagna, dove Messi non c'è. Eppure sono riusciti a praticare lo stesso tipo di calcio e ad ottenere successi come nessuna nazionale aveva mai fatto prima.
> Fare comparazioni con giocatori del passato è sempre difficile, ma non penso sia un'eresia dire che Iniesta sia uno dei centrocampisti più forti di sempre....Come tecnica e controllo palla con Zidane è il più forte che abbia mai visto.



quoto al 100%
se Iniesta viene al Milan (magari) vinciamo tutto


----------



## hiei87 (13 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quoto al 100%
> se Iniesta viene al Milan (magari) vinciamo tutto



Solo il pensiero dell'esistenza di un mondo parallelo in cui Iniesta giochi nel Milan mi farebbe godere alquanto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Solo il pensiero dell'esistenza di un mondo parallelo in cui Iniesta giochi nel Milan mi farebbe godere alquanto



l'unico che ho visto superiore a lui è Zidane...poi se la gioca con Giggs, Seedorf, Gerrard e qualcun altro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona è una squadra che gestice 80% del tempo la palla. Molto semplice fare il fenomeno in una squadra cosi. Ricordate che anche Bojan sembrava un fenomeno.


Questi discorsi vanno fatti con criterio però, non li si può fare a zero su chiunque giochi in una squadra forte, altrimenti anche Robben e Schweinsteiger son forti perché giocano nel Bayern, anche Reus, Hummels e Gotze perché giocano nel Dortmund. La verità è che quelli che ho citato sono forti individualmente, loro come Iniesta perché hanno dimostrato di avere qualità individuali, indipendenti dalla squadra. Pedro è forte grazie al contesto, Busquets è forte grazie al contesto, non Iniesta che è il motore del Barcellona ed è l'artefice di quell'80% di cui parli. 
Questa, comunque, è blasfemia pura.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2013)

Vabbè,se devo pure leggere che Iniesta non è sto granchè,tanto vale che mi dia al curling


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> *Uno come Zidane, il tuo Iniesta lo vede solo con il binocolo.*
> 
> Nella storia del calcio, ho visto playmaker più forte di lui. Oggi è forse il più forte al mondo. Ma nel calcio di oggi dei playmaker forti, non ci sono così tanti .
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'unico che ho visto superiore a lui è Zidane...poi se la gioca con Giggs, Seedorf, Gerrard e qualcun altro



Seedorf, Rui Costa, Laudrup etc... sono tanti meglio di Iniesta nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2013)

Zidane incredibile da vedere... 

Ma si deve anche dire che non giocano neanche nello stesso ruolo. 
L'unico che giocava nello stesso ruolo di Iniesta e proprio Seedorf.

Il piu completo e Iniesta. E molto piu dinamico di tutti i giocatori che hai citato che erano mostruosi tecnicamente ma si muovevano e pressavano molto meno.


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Aprile 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> Zidane incredibile da vedere...
> 
> Ma si deve anche dire che non giocano neanche nello stesso ruolo.
> L'unico che giocava nello stesso ruolo di Iniesta e proprio Seedorf.
> ...



Zidane giocava spesso sulla fascia al Real Madrid. Seedorf ha vinto ovunque. 
Iniesta voglio vederlo giocare in una squadra normale. E non vedo dove Iniesta sia più completo.


----------



## andre (14 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Zidane giocava spesso sulla fascia al Real Madrid. Seedorf ha vinto ovunque.
> Iniesta voglio vederlo giocare in una squadra normale. E non vedo dove Iniesta sia più completo.


Zidane giocava in squadre normali?


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Zidane giocava in squadre normali?


certo, come seedorf.

l'ajax di adolescenti che ha distrutto tutto e tutti in europa, il real madrid, il milan ancelottiano... alla fine la squadra piu scarsa dove ha giocato clarence e proprio l'inter (lasciamo stare il finale di carriera)

discorsi incredibili... eh ma e forte solo perche gioca in una forte... o e forte solo perche allena una big... ma pretendete pure che vinca 5 palloni d'oro giocando nel pescara ?

ho sbagliato io a dire che e piu completo di altri grandissimi.
e "solo" piu dinamico... ma e questo che fa tutta la differenza


----------



## hiei87 (14 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Zidane giocava spesso sulla fascia al Real Madrid. Seedorf ha vinto ovunque.
> Iniesta voglio vederlo giocare in una squadra normale. E non vedo dove Iniesta sia più completo.



Iniesta è il simbolo di una Spagna che prima di lui era considerata l'inter (quella pre-calciopoli) delle nazionali.
Il discorso delle squadre normali è un discorso che negli ultimi tempi va molto di moda (è stato tirato fuori quando si è iniziato ad accostare Messi a Maradona, ma in quel caso poteva starci), ma è un discorso che non ha molto senso. I grandi giocatori giocano nelle grandi squadre. Non c'è bisogno dimostrino il loro valore in qualsiasi squadra al mondo. Anche perchè non vedo il motivo per cui Iniesta giocando nel Pescara diventerebbe di tratto un cesso
Sennò diciamo che Van Basten era scarso perchè non ha vinto la classifica cannonieri col Bari e che Maldini valeva poco perchè non ha mai lasciato il Milan per provare a salvare da solo l'Ancona....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Iniesta è il simbolo di una Spagna che prima di lui era considerata l'inter (quella pre-calciopoli) delle nazionali.
> Il discorso delle squadre normali è un discorso che negli ultimi tempi va molto di moda (è stato tirato fuori quando si è iniziato ad accostare Messi a Maradona, ma in quel caso poteva starci), ma è un discorso che non ha molto senso. I grandi giocatori giocano nelle grandi squadre. Non c'è bisogno dimostrino il loro valore in qualsiasi squadra al mondo. Anche perchè non vedo il motivo per cui Iniesta giocando nel Pescara diventerebbe di tratto un cesso
> Sennò diciamo che Van Basten era scarso perchè non ha vinto la classifica cannonieri col Bari e che Maldini valeva poco perchè non ha mai lasciato il Milan per provare a salvare da solo l'Ancona....



ma infatti...quel discorso vale fino a un certo punto
Iniesta è forte perchè ha dimostrato a tutti che fa la differenza OVUNQUE, e ha vinto da Protagonista TUTTO...insieme a Messi è l'unico che non si può criticare del Barca
vincere 6 Campionati, 3 Champions League, 2 Europei e 1 Mondiale da trascinatore credo che non l'ha fatto nessuno


----------



## hiei87 (14 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma infatti...quel discorso vale fino a un certo punto
> Iniesta è forte perchè ha dimostrato a tutti che fa la differenza OVUNQUE, e ha vinto da Protagonista TUTTO...insieme a Messi è l'unico che non si può criticare del Barca
> vincere 6 Campionati, 3 Champions League, 2 Europei e 1 Mondiale da trascinatore credo che non l'ha fatto nessuno



Sicuramente. Il discorso sulle squadre in cui ha giocato si può fare in altri contesti. Si può fare quando si parla di Messi o Maradona perchè abbiamo la controprova che Messi con l'Argentina finora non è mai stato decisivo quanto lo è stato Maradona. 
Sul valore assoluto di un giocatore però regge poco. Iniesta è un fenomeno, lo è nel Barcellona, lo è nella Spagna, lo sarebbe nel Crotone.
Anche perchè secondo me è più corretto dire che Spagna e Barcellona sono forti perchè hanno Iniesta piuttosto che dire che Iniesta è forte perchè gioca nella Spagna e nel Barca.


----------



## Gnagnazio (20 Aprile 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Zidane giocava in squadre normali?



Vai vedere le giocate di Zidane al Bordeaux e al Cannes. Per chi vuole capire il calcio.


----------



## Gnagnazio (20 Aprile 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> certo, come seedorf.
> 
> l'ajax di adolescenti che ha distrutto tutto e tutti in europa, il real madrid, il milan ancelottiano... alla fine la squadra piu scarsa dove ha giocato clarence e proprio l'inter (lasciamo stare il finale di carriera)
> 
> ...



Seedorf ha vinto la champions a solo 19 anni quando era solo adolescente. Vai vedere le video di Seedorf all'Ajax.

Ma nell'Ajax 95' c'era anche Reiziger (bidone assoluto), c'era Bogarde (bidone assoluto), c'era Kluivert (attacante normale). Loro hanno FALLITO.


Iniesta mi ricorda Xavi Hernandez, nell senso che prima dell'era Guardiola, non era neanche considerato un fuoriclasse. Oggi tutti dicono che Xavi è il più forte regista di Europa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Seedorf ha vinto la champions a solo 19 anni quando era solo adolescente. Vai vedere le video di Seedorf all'Ajax.
> 
> Ma nell'Ajax 95' c'era anche Reiziger (bidone assoluto), c'era Bogarde (bidone assoluto), c'era Kluivert (attacante normale). Loro hanno FALLITO.
> 
> ...



posso darti ragione su Xavi, ma su Iniesta non esiste...già nel 2006 si vedeva che diventava forte forte


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vabbè,se devo pure leggere che Iniesta non è sto granchè,tanto vale che mi dia al curling



Lo sappiamo tutti che Allegri gli preferirebbe Muntari


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Seedorf ha vinto la champions a solo 19 anni quando era solo adolescente. Vai vedere le video di Seedorf all'Ajax.
> 
> Ma nell'Ajax 95' c'era anche Reiziger (bidone assoluto), c'era Bogarde (bidone assoluto), c'era Kluivert (attacante normale). Loro hanno FALLITO.
> 
> ...



noi abbiamo vinto una champios con simic e roque jr.
l'ajax avrebbe dominato per almeno 5-6 anni se non ci fosse stato bosman.

van der saar, blind, i de boer, finidi george, litmanen, rijkaard, davids, seedorf, overmars, kanu.

e questa squadra sarebbe scarsa? questa era una signora squadra che e stata smantellata troppo presto.

comunque si puo dire quello che si vuole il discorso di prima e che non va bene iniesta perche gioca in una squadra troppo forte.
quello che dico io e che seedorf ha giocato anche lui solo in squadroni


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo sappiamo tutti che Allegri gli preferirebbe Muntari



tu ci scherzi, ma io avrei il terrore a chiedergli chi preferirebbe tra l'illusionista e un yaya touré.


----------

